# Spain



## spigot

Waiting in the pissing rain at Portsmouth to catch the ferry to Santander, can’t wait to get outa here.

Think we’ll not bother with Portugal & head over to the Med, weather seems better on that coast.

Anyone else creeping about in the area?


----------



## Deleted member 58274

*Warm*

Hi, we are at Villamartin south of Alicante (we're cheating by staying in cousin's apartment) for a few days then heading to Calpe next week. Maja


----------



## Deleted member 58274

*....and*

....oh and it's warm !! Has been breezy a lot though which takes the edge off the heat a bit ! Today is very still however and definitely T-shirt weather for most of the day. You'll be glad when you're over here. Have a good crossing...Maja


----------



## kenspain

spigot said:


> Waiting in the pissing rain at Portsmouth to catch the ferry to Santander, can’t wait to get outa here.
> 
> Think we’ll not bother with Portugal & head over to the Med, weather seems better on that coast.
> 
> Anyone else creeping about in the area?



Here it,s clear blue sky's a bit chilly first thing but setting out side the bar nice and sunny  :wave:


----------



## carol

I'm here in Nerja and it's gorgeous! Weather been too hot for little white me!


----------



## oppy

carol said:


> little white me!



Ooh Carol, can you say that ????? you'll have the racist police after you :scared::scared::scared: Anyway, you didn't have to go all that way, a bottle from Aldi would have done :rockroll::rockroll:

Luvya


----------



## Byronic

Absolutely spiffing weather Alicante area old chap. Seems to be set fair for a few days, which is as far into the future as I ever dare risk wanting to know. 

You're not wrong though in your decision, all things considered, if you're into warming the old cockles the Med. most certainly has the edge over the Atlantic.


----------



## carol

spigot said:


> Waiting in the pissing rain at Portsmouth to catch the ferry to Santander, can’t wait to get outa here.
> 
> Think we’ll not bother with Portugal & head over to the Med, weather seems better on that coast.
> 
> Anyone else creeping about in the area?



Thought you never bothered with Portugal? The weather has been fantastic in the south. And yes Oppy, I should have gone for my spray tan before I set off!


----------



## oppy

carol said:


> Thought you never bothered with Portugal? The weather has been fantastic in the south. And yes Oppy, I should have gone for my spray tan before I set off!



The second word is OFF


----------



## rugbyken

at roqueta de mar now we’ve had gorgeous weather for the last week coming down from torrevieja sitting outside till 5 tonight shirt off lovin it!


----------



## kenspain

rugbyken said:


> at roqueta de mar now we’ve had gorgeous weather for the last week coming down from torrevieja sitting outside till 5 tonight shirt off lovin it!



You do know now that there is a tax on any tan you get when you leave don,t you :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::wave:


----------



## rugbyken

more than happy to pay it ken , it just baffles me that some of these councils don’t have the portuguese mindset and see all these visitors as an asset not a problem ie cullera , el pinet , palomares good areas with decent views if they provided basic services water drainage etc for a reasonable charge 3/4 euros everyone would be a winner, it’s easy enough to set time limits ie seasonal and collect the fees , when this was first mooted in manta rota by a dutch hairdresser they eventually allowed it but only for a few months they made so much money from it that it’s now open all year,


----------



## Byronic

rugbyken said:


> more than happy to pay it ken , it just baffles me that some of these councils don’t have the portuguese mindset and see all these visitors as an asset not a problem ie cullera , el pinet , palomares good areas with decent views if they provided basic services water drainage etc for a reasonable charge 3/4 euros everyone would be a winner, it’s easy enough to set time limits ie seasonal and collect the fees , when this was first mooted in manta rota by a dutch hairdresser they eventually allowed it but only for a few months they made so much money from it that it’s now open all year,[/QUOTE
> 
> I suppose locals may make decisions that may seem Ill judged to outsiders, but not every community considers a significant motor home presence worth the financial reward, Money is not the only consideration.And of course the locals
> always retain the right to be wrong if they so wish.
> 
> Not sure I'd want a large aire near my home come to think of it!


----------



## rugbyken

not advocating it for everywhere but the places mentioned already have a significant motorhome presence mostly tolerated occasionally enforced or ignored although i love to wildcamp parking up 20-30 other vans on a beach i’m happy to contribute to local economy , the local  police at el pinet come around every day but every couple of weeks the next ones up come along and enforce the parking not camping reg some go and sit on the beach some leave to stop this the local restaurant gives 2-4-1 meal vouchers it’s almost a game played out,


----------



## spigot

*The sun has come out!*

After a very choppy night in the Bay of Biscay, we awoke to brilliant sunshine & the sea like a millpond.

Won’t last though, heavy rain forecast for tomorrow.

Will have to get down to the Valencia region ASAP.


----------



## Byronic

"Mostly tolerated"  very likely a true statement but not exactly a 
very positive endorsement of the without view of motorcaravanning!
Yes the butcher the baker may make a few €s out of the motorcaravan
fraternity, even the local authority may turn a profit out of a 4€ aire charge
but I bet they don't.  Even privately run establishments come and go.
My guess is many local authorities take more notice of the local naysayers
complaining about motor caravanners, than anything else and would rather 
we just b******do off.

However if they charged €9 for a hookup 'and' made it mandatory, who
knows!


----------



## spigot

Bay of Biscay early this morning.


----------



## Canalsman

Byronic said:


> "Mostly tolerated"  very likely a true statement but not exactly a
> very positive endorsement of the without view of motorcaravanning!
> Yes the butcher the baker may make a few €s out of the motorcaravan
> fraternity, even the local authority may turn a profit out of a 4€ aire charge
> but I bet they don't.  Even privately run establishments come and go.
> My guess is many local authorities take more notice of the local naysayers
> complaining about motor caravanners, than anything else and would rather
> we just b******do off.
> 
> However if they charged €9 for a hookup 'and' made it mandatory, who
> knows!



There is an alternative viewpoint.

Individual motorhome owners may or may not spend in local shops, restaurants etc. However those spending a significant length of time away from home are benefiting the country's economy through spend on groceries,  fuel and other purchases.

In other words disposable income is diverted which must have significant benefit to the overall economy.


----------



## phillybarbour

Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## Byronic

POI Admin said:


> There is an alternative viewpoint.
> 
> Individual motorhome owners may or may not spend in local shops, restaurants etc. However those spending a significant length of time away from home are benefiting the country's economy through spend on groceries,  fuel and other purchases.
> 
> In other words disposable income is diverted which must have significant benefit to the overall economy.



An economic benefit that then demands a response by central government,
(not local) assuming they even recognise the entity that is motor homing, if we 
are to get positive changes. We're on about wild camping/free camping here as distinct from pay for campsite variations.
Somehow I don't think motor homers figure high on the governments list
of priorities, I rather think they'd just let local jurisdictions get on with sorting 
out local matters. And the fact is that local authorities and the locals with
vested interests haha (yes them), know that there's much more economic benefit to be 
derived from wilders and free campers if they went on authorised campsites,
and are not even willing to contemplate the provision of aires if there is a campsite available nearby. They're not wrong.


----------



## spigot

*Getting nearer the Med!*




On the aire at Segorbe, weather looking better today, Thursday we drove through the Rioja region in heavy rain, yesterday better but high winds, dodgy on viaducts.

Forecast down here not too good, we seem to be bringing the crap weather down with us!.


----------



## spigot

Passed this place yesterday in Segorbe, I’m thinking of enrolling!!


----------



## rugbyken

so it’s you that’s bought this crap weather over with you gale force winds now and four days of rain next week all the way  from portugal to costa brava, i’ve gone inland to miss it,


----------



## spigot

rugbyken said:


> so it’s you that’s bought this crap weather over with you gale force winds now and four days of rain next week all the way  from portugal to costa brava, i’ve gone inland to miss it,



We in Valencia this afternoon, 18deg feeling very warm.

Now at Cullera, must be getting on for 1000 vans here.


----------



## spigot

Weather has gone bonkers here, gale force winds.

Had trouble sleeping last night, thought van was blowing over!.


----------



## carol

Just arrived at the marina park up in Estepona, on the way to Gibraltar, and it's absolutely chucking it down! I blame Spigot too, Ken.


----------



## spigot

Still at Cullera, brilliant sunshine, might stay here for a bit. 

The forecast here is better than further south, in fact we can see the clouds in the distance.


----------



## carol

spigot said:


> Still at Cullera, brilliant sunshine, might stay here for a bit.
> 
> The forecast here is better than further south, in fact we can see the clouds in the distance.



Stop that gloating! Gale force winds at La Linea.


----------



## spigot

Wall to wall sunshine here in Cullera, getting quite warm, had to dig my shorts out, a bit different from last year when the whole area was flooded.

Carol, you can always hop on a ferry to Morocco, that’s where I’m heading, Marc & Sam are already there.


----------



## spigot

Now in Javea, weather’s taken a turn for the worse, rain forecast for this area.

Is anyone down here in the sun?


----------



## carol

I'm in Jerez de la Frontera, so no


----------



## Deleted member 56601

carol said:


> I'm in Jerez de la Frontera, so no



Which way next Carol, Portugal or still Spain?


----------



## spigot

Sitting in van at Javea, listening to rain thundering on roof.


----------



## carol

Edina said:


> Which way next Carol, Portugal or still Spain?



Hi Chris, Portugal tomorrow or the day after. Currently in a car park in a residential area, just 15 minutes walk into the city today. Quite a nice change from the coast. Wanted to do the sherry tasting thing but €18? No ta! The car park is outside of a school and surrounded by apartments. It was mayhem whe we arrived as parents were picking their kids up (and a college round the corner) and expected it to be noisy tonight but actually really quiet! There's a Spanish guy in a Motorhome, obviously here for a while ... Genny out, little old table and a wind generator on his roof!


----------



## Wully

carol said:


> Hi Chris, Portugal tomorrow or the day after. Currently in a car park in a residential area, just 15 minutes walk into the city today. Quite a nice change from the coast. Wanted to do the sherry tasting thing but €18? No ta! The car park is outside of a school and surrounded by apartments. It was mayhem whe we arrived as parents were picking their kids up (and a college round the corner) and expected it to be noisy tonight but actually really quiet! There's a Spanish guy in a Motorhome, obviously here for a while ... Genny out, little old table and a wind generator on his roof!



You’re joking a spnish guy in Spain  you’re fair getting about youse the chat up line I gave you he might let you plug into his genny. Still cold here what’s the temperature like at night.


----------



## spigot

Still in Javea, after 18 hours of very heavy rain, we appear to be parked in a pond on this quiet side road, now & again a car goes past & the side of the van gets a wash.Some of the roads in town are flooded.

Out walking yesterday we noticed a few English vans parked on the waste ground that used be part of the old fairground site, if they didn’t get out last night they should be well & truly stuck in the mud.

I’ll bet that a lot of the rios secos are no longer seco.

Is anyone down here having good weather, I wanna be there!


----------



## spigot

Our quiet side road when it eventually stopped raining.


----------



## kenspain

spigot said:


> View attachment 60915
> 
> Our quiet side road when it eventually stopped raining.



Dont worry the TV give more rain the week end


----------



## rugbyken

lee/linda jan & i are at manta rota along with benylin all parked up outside the aire it’s rammed couple of vans in there i recognise from last year and in the same positions, we’re aiming to be here till sunday for the rugby best part of 30 vans sitting outside  here , we’ll make a plan B though! but for now it’s pastel de nafta time, we are about 15deg lovely in the sun but a cool breeze when out of it but no rain none forecast until wednesday time for that to go away yet


----------



## rugbyken

we must have been good boys been promoted to the legal aire been a lovely day only about 17 but clear sky full sun just a little breeze been for a walk on the beach molly had a swim and i had a paddle, linda is either glowing or got sunburn , amazing how much more relaxed you are once you pay even only €4.5,


----------



## spigot

***** said:


> Exactly how we feel Ken, we can all wild and not pay a cent, but relaxation, and peace of mind, is worth a small amount of cash.
> We always like to park where we feel comfortable to leave the van, or put the table and chairs out and not be forced off by the GNR or Guarda Civil!



For me relaxation & peace of mind is on a lakeside, riverbank, mountain-side, deserted beach, etc., not in a line-up of vans on a wretched campsite or jammed in with others on an aire, I could not relax in those conditions.


----------



## vwalan

spigot said:


> For me relaxation & peace of mind is on a lakeside, riverbank, mountain-side, deserted beach, etc., not in a line-up of vans on a wretched campsite or jammed in with others on an aire, I could not relax in those conditions.



everyone should use campsites or aires . its not good for modern m,homers to be parked up all over the place . 
they can use the toilets on site . do their washing and do the dishes . 
have as many showers as they want.
make picnic area outside their vans . 
you should be encouraging them to keep doing it. 
more on sites the better. 
get cards for discount off the clubs in uk and abroad. 
i,m sure it would be much better for them . 
stop laughing now and open another bottle . hee hee


----------



## Lee

vwalan said:


> everyone should use campsites or aires . its not good for modern m,homers to be parked up all over the place .
> they can use the toilets on site . do their washing and do the dishes .
> have as many showers as they want.
> make picnic area outside their vans .
> you should be encouraging them to keep doing it.
> more on sites the better.
> get cards for discount off the clubs in uk and abroad.
> i,m sure it would be much better for them .
> stop laughing now and open another bottle . hee hee



I think a few smiley faces and other emojies wouldn't go a miss.

Everyone to there own I think there is a time and place for everything and at the moment paying 4.5 euros to be near the beach and within walking distance of a small village is OK.
Two days ago we were parked up in a forest and it was great.


----------



## carol

I'm parked up in a fab spot ... car park near the beach just over the border. Portugal at last! Mind you, I'm sharing it with a few vans of young German crusties!


----------



## spigot

Also parked up in fab spot, my favourite on Costa Blanca.

I throw open my sliding door in the morning on to a line-up of.....not vans.....but yachts!, the only noise is the tinkling of the rigging, in a wind or heavy swell.

It’s a small, little known & free car park tucked underneath the cliff, south-facing, sun all day, a clue being the renovated _Torre_ above the Marina.

There is a POI in this town which we walked to yesterday, to have a nose, but found it overcrowded & very muddy due to the recent rains.

Here we have hard standing & plenty of room, there are toilets & water in the marina, even a shower. If we need to sit out, we carry the chairs 100yds to a sheltered beach which is ideal for swimming.

There are 3 other vans here, all Spanish, an over large German came in yesterday, a Port Official told him to bugger off.

Where are we???  Hee, Hee 

Answers on a Postcard.

P.S. to kenspain......Don’t grass us up, mate.


----------



## kenspain

spigot said:


> Also parked up in fab spot, my favourite on Costa Blanca.
> 
> I throw open my sliding door in the morning on to a line-up of.....not vans.....but yachts!, the only noise is the tinkling of the rigging, in a wind or heavy swell.
> 
> It’s a small, little known & free car park tucked underneath the cliff, south-facing, sun all day, a clue being the renovated _Torre_ above the Marina.
> 
> There is a POI in this town which we walked to yesterday, to have a nose, but found it overcrowded & very muddy due to the recent rains.
> 
> Here we have hard standing & plenty of room, there are toilets & water in the marina, even a shower. If we need to sit out, we carry the chairs 100yds to a sheltered beach which is ideal for swimming.
> 
> There are 3 other vans here, all Spanish, an over large German came in yesterday, a Port Official told him to bugger off.
> 
> Where are we???  Hee, Hee
> 
> Answers on a Postcard.
> 
> P.S. to kenspain......Don’t grass us up, mate.
> 
> 
> View attachment 60981View attachment 60982


That might  cost you a bottle of vino to not tell them :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::wave:


----------



## spigot

kenspain said:


> That might  cost you a bottle of vino to not tell them :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::wave:




A done deal.:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## kenspain

spigot said:


> A done deal.:cheers::cheers::cheers:



Bugger I should  have 2 sai:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:d


----------



## spigot

Some bugger has tumbled my little spot on the Mar Menor!.


----------



## carol

spigot said:


> Some bugger has tumbled my little spot on the Mar Menor!.
> 
> View attachment 61029



Come on now Mike, friends and all ... do tell!


----------



## spigot

carol said:


> Come on now Mike, friends and all ... do tell!




Of course I’ll tell me mates, but I’ve heard tell that our POIs end up wildly available on the internet, (Facebook etc.)

If bar workers & local residents can’t park their cars because the place is jammed with motor homes, we all know what will happen.


----------



## spigot

A palatial villa that used to be 2 single-storey fishermans’ cottages behind the beach on the Cabo-de-Gata that we stayed in front of every year on the way south, an old lady who lived in one of them welcomed us every trip.

A local businessman spent a fortune developing the site with loads of white marble, sunken lighting etc. So I thought he won’t want an old campervan outside his posh pad.

But knock on the van one day, it’s the guy from the villa, thought he was going to tell me to bugger off, but no, he was all smiles, invites us in for a drink & tells us if we want water or empty anything, just knock on the door.

It just shows you, keep away from the motorhome ghettoes or large groupings & there’s a whole different attitude out there.


----------



## spigot

Another great spot I’ve found near Adra,but no point broadcasting it as there is only one place under the overhanging Banyan trees, motor homes are banned in the town.


----------



## spigot

Turned up yesterday at my favourite beach spot in Malaga to find the place closed off, they were filming.

Wandered along the coast for 4km & found a great spot, totally empty.

After 2 hours another van turns up!, can’t grumble really, he has more right than I, he was Spanish!


----------

